

JavaFX impressive game (Crayon Physics) - csantini
http://www.lavpescia.it/pastello/
Functional programming, expression binding, and graphics:<p>var p = Polygon {
	points: bind [
		firstPick.x, firstPick.y,
		curPick.x, curPick.y,
		if(curPick.y &#62; firstPick.y) 
			[firstPick.x, curPick.y]
		else [curPick.x, firstPick.y]
	]
}
======
csantini
Impressive is self definition -_-

